# Growing emergent aquatic plants



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all

I have a 21”long X 11” wide X 6” deep rimless tank that I used to spawn Bettas in.
I’ve got the itch to grow some aquatic plants emergent.
I also have some mineralized soil that I was thinking about using.
I would put a glass top over the entire tank and maybe a 15 watt
or so flourescent tube with a metal reflector on top.
Has anyone tried this and if so how?
How much substrate & water depth?
Substrate sloped from emersed to under water?
Just curious.

Thank you
Charles


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, you can definitely grow aquatic plants emergent however the soil depth is really your judgement. You could start at maybe 2-3" just really whatever will hold the plants in place.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've searched and can't find a "how to"
on growing emergent plants.
I'm assuming that I plant them submerged and let them grow to emergent. 
I did find a post & pics on APC & he's using pots.
Also - filtration, fertilization, etc.

Thank you
Charles


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got a few I'm growing emergent at work. I just used local soil, no ferts, no CO2 (since when they emerge it won't be needed) . I started them off with water barely covering the submerged plants (just enough to cover the tops) and let nature take it's course.

It does take a little time for them to convert to emergent growth, but after that they will much easier to care for. All you need is strong light (I'm using sun light) .

-Dave


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave
I'm gonna go for it.
My son-in-law just passed his CPA test & works for Gainer Donnelly & Desroches
in Houston. And my daughter is HR director for McBride Electric.

Charles


----------

